# Quilt finished



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I finely finished the Texas quilt yesterday. All I need to do now is hand sew the binding on the back then put the label on. I don't have pictures yet but will get them on her when I complete it. I've been working on it since last summer. What took so long I was waiting on the lady to send me the money to buy the backing, then the motor on my machine is getting hot. So I could only do one row at a time on the quilting part.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm looking forward to seeing it Ruby, congrats on the finish!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

View attachment 24789
View attachment 24790
View attachment 24791
View attachment 24792
View attachment 24793


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Really nice!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My weight loss organization (TOPS), has a convention every year. Each state has their own. This year ours will be in Houston and we will sell raffle tickets for this. The theme this year is Black Gold and it, which here in Texas means oil.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is wonderful!

You do great quilting.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Incredible! Great job Ruby!


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Your quilt is beautiful!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Just wow. Being a Texan, I love, love, the quilt. Your work is amazing.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone. One think I found out about my machine. I won't be able to do a large King on it. I barley was able to fit this Queen in the throat. By the time I got it rolled to the last roll it was almost touching.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Very, very nice! What a delightful quilt!


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My machine also does not have a high harp. I "hand tighten" as I roll, and that gives me quite a bit more room when I get to the end.

I was doing a Queen quilt for my daughter, and she wanted it extra long. I got about 3/4 of the way done and starting rubbing on the machine.

I unrolled the whole thing, then re-rolled it, stopping and using my hands all along the rail to roll it tighter, and then go another wrap and do the same thing. I had to watch the lines so I kept it straight doing this, but when I got to where I stopped, I had over an inch of clearance, and by doing this the rest of the way, I had no problem getting to the end of the quilt.

I am using a high loft batting too - so there is a lot of room for compression. The quilt was kind of "squished" looking off the frame - but was fine after relaxing on the bed for a while. 

I figured there is a lot of room for compression - my roll of batting about triples in size when I take it off the large compressed roll I bought and re-roll in onto the quilt frame.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous. I am sure it will get rave reviews from your Tops friends.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------

